# Anyone for Fantasy Giro?



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Anyone interested in doing a little fantasy Giro? I think Velogames is supposed to open their regs today, but I don't recall if you can start your own league to compete with others in.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Sounds like fun.
Please update here.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Do it. I'm game.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

I could be convinced to try it.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Looks like the rider lists are up, but no entry form as of yet.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

There's an error in the rider listings as well: McEwen isn't riding the Giro this year.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I'd be interested, and thanks.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Velogames.com
League Name: RoadBikeReview Giro Challenge
League Code: 05220850

I tried to join it just now, but I'm Team ID 10, so I think it's VERY early in registration. Give it a go and if it doesn't come online soon, I'll drop them an e-mail about it.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm in...

Team Sexy Bank / DAK Polser


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

i'm in
my teams: Levi_Leads and Lance_Loses

whos ponying up the Wilier Cento Uno with full Ultra Record as the prize?


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm in, North Wales Sharks.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Anyone know how to edit your team?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah yeah. Team Wankermobile...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Changing Your Fantasy Team Roster*



harlond said:


> Anyone know how to edit your team?


When I first signed up, I read something that stated that if you needed to make changes to your roster, before the race began, there would be a link on the bottom of your roster page.

I was unable to locate that link.

From reading the rules - I think the only way you can make a change at the moment is to make a new entry (fill out the entry form again) - this will automatically annul your existing team.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

In......Teambonk


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

harlond said:


> Anyone know how to edit your team?



click the "entry form" link and redo your whole entry. worked for me.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Team Change*



LostViking said:


> I'm in...
> 
> Team Sexy Bank / DAK Polser


Changed my Wildcard - we are now Team Sexy Bank/Plumrose

Hope the program zaps my former team...


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm in too, TeamWheelSuck


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

How are people getting two different teams into the league?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

you are not supposed to be able to do that

it could be that they decided to change their team. the rules said that if the same person entered more than one team, only the latter one would be counted.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm in. Team name: "I hope no one's doping".

Does anyone know if there's a way to view other people's teams?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

chas said:


> I'm in. Team name: "I hope no one's doping".
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a way to view other people's teams?


I think that you can after it starts. So, you know, you don't cheat off my team...


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> you are not supposed to be able to do that
> 
> it could be that they decided to change their team. the rules said that if the same person entered more than one team, only the latter one would be counted.


Probably two different e-mail addresses. I have one for my other e-mail address, but I didn't register it in the competition. It's more of a "far flung chance" team.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone know when the scores will be posted?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Updates will be posted every night (along with scores I assume).
Suspect they might send automated emails...otherwise you would just have to log-in everyday to see how things are going.

Hopefully, we can see how our entire league is doing and not just our personal team.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*All my eggs are in one Basket*



LostViking said:


> Changed my Wildcard - we are now Team Sexy Bank/Plumrose
> 
> Hope the program zaps my former team...


My first team got zapped as they said they would.

SEXY BANK presented by Plumrose is in it to win it! :thumbsup:


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Updates will be posted every night (along with scores I assume).
> Suspect they might send automated emails...otherwise you would just have to log-in everyday to see how things are going.
> 
> Hopefully, we can see how our entire league is doing and not just our personal team.


It looks like they are going to show everyone's scores when you look at our league.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

No scores yet but we are ranked somehow?

Rank	Team	Directeur	Score
1	I hope no one's doping	Chas Belden	
2	TeamWheelSuck	Jim Bennett	
3	North Wales Sharks	Eric Finn	
4	Team Cadence 210	F Snow	
5	Wright Whales	harlond	
6	Hern Dogs	Chris Herndon	
7	Sexy Bank / Plumrose	Lost Viking	
8	Lance_Loses	LouDog2	
9	Levi_Leads	LouDog2	
10	Robs Rough Riders	Rob manning	
11	wankermobile	Jacob	
12	The Bonkers	Jadon	
13	Teambonk	Chris Webb	
14	UzzieSTRONG	Uzzie


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

cyclejim said:


> No scores yet but we are ranked somehow?
> 
> Rank	Team	Directeur	Score
> 1	I hope no one's doping	Chas Belden
> ...


We were ranked like this before the race started


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> We were ranked like this before the race started


Why's my team last?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Why's my team last?


You're not last anymore (and I'm not next to last either  )


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

So why the hell did Cav score me no points? WTF is up with that?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Cav got 15 points from yesterday. That's why it's updated today under stage one. 

Hmm. I wonder if my team selection was wise. Maybe I shoulda picked Lance.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

*latest results*

Today's results are up, here are the current standings: 

Rank Team Directeur Score
1	Teambonk	Chris Webb	357
2	wankermobile	Jacob	349
3	TeamWheelSuck	Jim Bennett	347
4	Lance_Loses	LouDog2	318
5	UzzieSTRONG	Uzzie	276
6	The Bonkers	Jadon	258
7	Team Cadence 210	F Snow	240
8	North Wales Sharks	Eric Finn	231
9	Wright Whales	harlond	228
10	Robs Rough Riders	Rob manning	227
11	I hope no one's doping	Chas Belden	225
12	Hern Dogs	Chris Herndon	224
13	Levi_Leads	LouDog2	205
14	Sexy Bank / Plumrose	Lost Viking	24


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

new results
1	Lance_Loses	LouDog2	721
2	wankermobile	Jacob	575
3	Teambonk	Chris Webb	565
4	Levi_Leads	LouDog2	453
5	TeamWheelSuck	Jim Bennett	444
6	Wright Whales	harlond	402
7	Hern Dogs	Chris Herndon	352
8	Robs Rough Riders	Rob manning	325
9	UzzieSTRONG	Uzzie	316
10	Bags of Blood	culdeus	295
11	The Bonkers	Jadon	290
12	North Wales Sharks	Eric Finn	282
13	Team Cadence 210	F Snow	281
14	I hope no one's doping	Chas Belden	271
15	Sexy Bank / Plumrose	Lost Viking	44


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn cavendish! Shoulda picked farrar as well. Oh well I went with a GC team.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Damn cavendish! Shoulda picked farrar as well. Oh well I went with a GC team.


Yeah, Farrar has been helping me out a little for sure.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

thechriswebb said:


> Yeah, Farrar has been helping me out a little for sure.


I had Farrar on one of my teams that I replaced. I ended up going with Cancellara and a GC team so I couldn't get Farrar as a second sprinter. At least no one in this league picked Ale-Jet or we'd all be in a deep hole right now.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I just found out that Ezequiel Mozquera didn't start. Hmm. The drop-down thing didn't tell me that. So that's a lame duck for team wankermobile


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

Yep, I lost CVV myself


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sojourneyman said:


> I just found out that Ezequiel Mozquera didn't start. Hmm. The drop-down thing didn't tell me that. So that's a lame duck for team wankermobile


I sent an e-mail to the admins about that, because according to the rules, if the rider does not start, then they will be substituted, with the next closest similar rider being placed in that rider's slot. He said they would sub for Mosquera in a couple of days.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Anyone else having trouble logging in? I haven't been able to do so all day.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

robdamanii said:


> I sent an e-mail to the admins about that, because according to the rules, if the rider does not start, then they will be substituted, with the next closest similar rider being placed in that rider's slot. He said they would sub for Mosquera in a couple of days.


oh cool. A surprise rider, I wonder who it will beeee :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm wondering why my secondary team is doing so much better than my primary team.

I'd enter it into the RBR league, but that would be unfair.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

Well my team looked better today than in days past. LL, Soler, Sastre and Menchov. Lets see if I can climb into the top half of the league at least...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

ECF said:


> Well my team looked better today than in days past. LL, Soler, Sastre and Menchov. Lets see if I can climb into the top half of the league at least...


I've been doing pretty good so far, and Sastre, LL, and Horner will keep me from nosediving, but I think you have the magic team today. My pick John Lee Augustyn was in white, but Velogames doesn't give points for the white jersey competition.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

thechriswebb said:


> I've been doing pretty good so far, and Sastre, LL, and Horner will keep me from nosediving, but I think you have the magic team today. My pick John Lee Augustyn was in white, but Velogames doesn't give points for the white jersey competition.


I noticed that, and it's pretty weird that they don't. 

I should do OK with Serpa (breakaway) LL, Horner, Basso, Soler and (hopefully) they will finally get the subs in for Mosquera.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

Well, after looking at everyone's teams (and seeing how it all went down today on the first real mountain stage), how about we pick our favorite team in the league for the overall win. 

I'm going with "Wright Whales harlond " who I think has the final podium on his roster: Basso, Menchov, and LL.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

1	Lance_Loses	LouDog2	1515
2	wankermobile	Jacob	1227
3	Levi_Leads	LouDog2	1123
4	Rusty Cobblestone	Rusty Broussard	1024
5	Hern Dogs	Chris Herndon	936
6	Teambonk	Chris Webb	863
7	I hope no one's doping	Chas Belden	835
8	Robs Rough Riders	Rob manning	835
9	Bags of Blood	culdeus	757
10	North Wales Sharks	Eric Finn	752
11	Wright Whales	harlond	752
12	Team Cadence 210	F Snow	745
13	The Bonkers	Jadon	710
14	TeamWheelSuck	Jim Bennett	680
15	UzzieSTRONG	Uzzie	654
16	gnomon	gnomon	584
17	Sexy Bank / Plumrose	Lost Viking	218


Lance Loses looks poised to go far, as does wankermobile, if I may flatter myself.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

ECF said:


> Well, after looking at everyone's teams (and seeing how it all went down today on the first real mountain stage), how about we pick our favorite team in the league for the overall win.
> 
> I'm going with "Wright Whales harlond " who I think has the final podium on his roster: Basso, Menchov, and LL.


!(@*^&$^&&@% jinx! There's a lot of race left.

Lance_Loses and the wankermobiles have nice squads and a big lead, and your North Wales Sharks are stacked.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

harlond said:


> !(@*^&$^&&@% jinx! There's a lot of race left.
> 
> Lance_Loses and the wankermobiles have nice squads and a big lead, and your North Wales Sharks are stacked.


Yeah, but you've got Basso where I don't. So the odds of me beating you are pretty slim unless one of my lesser knowns does something surprising...


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

Odd; the current scores that I see are slightly different from those posted above. I wonder which is correct?

This is what I see:

1	Lance_Loses LouDog2 1455
2	wankermobile Jacob 1212
3	Levi_Leads LouDog2 1155
4	Wright Whales harlond 993
5	Rusty Cobblestone	Rusty Broussard	991
6	Teambonk Chris Webb 973
7	North Wales Sharks	Eric Finn 896
8	Robs Rough Riders	Rob manning 889
9	UzzieSTRONG Uzzie 786
10	The Bonkers Jadon 780
11	Bags of Blood culdeus 759
12	Team Cadence 210	F Snow 759
13	TeamWheelSuck	Jim Bennett 745
14	Hern Dogs Chris Herndon 716
15	I hope no one's dopingChas Belden 666
16	gnomon gnomon 598
17	Sexy Bank / PlumroseLost Viking 297


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

when is velogames supposed to update? seems like they ought to do it daily.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

loudog said:


> when is velogames supposed to update? seems like they ought to do it daily.


Yeah, I'm a little impatient myself, but I try to keep in mind that I'm getting my money's worth even with less frequent updates. If you're reading, Mr. Chapman, thanks for setting this up, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

It's official--I'm now hoping for a Rasmussen-esque performance out of Diluca tomorrow. I expect, however, to see a Diluca-esque performance, which could well put paid to my hopes.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Why the hell did I not pick di luca? Levi and basso looked to me like a good choice. 

With cavendish too. Guess not. Horner is out too so damn!!!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn on Horner being gone. Such a damn shame, as he's such a great rider and character. Basso and Levi will show up, I'm pretty convinced.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

I think Horner going out is pretty much the nail in my team's coffin. He was riding really well too. ...I was never entirely happy with my team and debated a few choices in a couple spots, but di Luca wasn't quite on my radar and he has been just phenomenal so far.

I've had this hunch all along that Basso wouldn't pull it off. Having now openly said that, I'm sure I'll be wrong.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

It's tight up there with me an the LouDogs

Uh, Cancellara has been a big dissapointment, and Mozquera decided not to start and got replaced with Da Pena, who's already retired. 

I'm in a pool with some friends of mine and a guy I know is consistently around 50th overall. He's had a broken femur and cycling.tv, so I think he's been training hard for the fantasy Tours


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Boy howdy was Cancellara ever a mistake......only rider on my team that didn't score a point and now he is gone. He cost me 10 credits too.....I could have bought Brajkovic or Boasson Hagen or Pozzato.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

Sojourneyman said:


> It's tight up there with me an the LouDogs
> 
> Uh, Cancellara has been a big dissapointment, and Mozquera decided not to start and got replaced with Da Pena, who's already retired.
> 
> I'm in a pool with some friends of mine and a guy I know is consistently around 50th overall. He's had a broken femur and cycling.tv, so I think he's been training hard for the fantasy Tours


i have all of todays top three!!


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

thechriswebb said:


> Boy howdy was Cancellara ever a mistake......only rider on my team that didn't score a point and now he is gone. He cost me 10 credits too.....I could have bought Brajkovic or Boasson Hagen or Pozzato.


No kidding. could've had farrar and boassan hagen.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

All I need is for today's stage to end in a 3-up sprint between Leipheimer, Valjavac, and Seeldrayers, and I can still win this thing!:thumbsup:


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

harlond said:


> All I need is for today's stage to end in a 3-up sprint between Leipheimer, Valjavac, and Seeldrayers, and I can still win this thing!:thumbsup:


I need Leipheimer, Basso, Brajkovic, and, oh eff it. I'm out of it based on my perceptions.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

not much of a stage today. leipheimer was a bust.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

loudog said:


> not much of a stage today. leipheimer was a bust.


Did you watch it? It was some of the best attacking riding I've seen in quite a while. In the end not very different times, but very exciting to watch. DiLuca simply gave everything and Menchov won't concede a thing. 

Now if only the website will update for the last 3 stages so we can get some more details...

Eric


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Too bad I didn't register my other team in the league. The Cameltoe Caucus is 387th overall place.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Congrats to loudog, nice job.


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks! pure luck. lets get a tour group going!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

We'll get one on as soon as they put it up.


----------



## ECF (Aug 19, 2003)

harlond said:


> Congrats to loudog, nice job.


Agreed! Good work. Guess I didn't do that bad with 300 something team out of 2400. But only 5th in this league. Need to work harder for the tour I guess. 

Eric


----------

